

Jetbrains Toolbox - K-Wall
https://www.jetbrains.com/toolbox/

======
jaboutboul
"Will I be able to upgrade my perpetual license to a new perpetual license or
renew my upgrade subscription? No. Major version upgrades for perpetual
licenses to new perpetual licenses will no longer be offered as of November 2,
2015. As an existing customer, you will be able to switch your perpetual
license to our new subscription based model with a discount."

Well let me be the first to say, this sucks. As a user (and lover) of
Jetbrains products (pycharm, IDEA, phpstorm) over the years, I never though
they would ever go down this path.

